# First teenaged sea cadet engineers ORCA endorsed



## gwp (11 Sep 2008)

http://www.regions.cadets.forces.gc.ca/pac/quadra/2008/NewsEngTickets_e.asp

Sea Cadets qualified to work in machine space in PCT Orca Tenders.


----------



## Stoker (11 Sep 2008)

I didn't know there was a regular force Chief Engineer onboard the ORCA's.


----------



## FSTO (11 Sep 2008)

Stoker said:
			
		

> I didn't know there was a regular force Chief Engineer onboard the ORCA's.



The ORCA's are manned by the users. There is no perm crew for the craft. And CFFSE trains the hands, Venture trains the officers.


----------



## Stoker (11 Sep 2008)

Right, I was going by what was said in the article. They said they acheived their "Regular Force" 2nd engineer ticket. Is that a cadet thing?


----------



## gwp (11 Sep 2008)

Stoker said:
			
		

> Right, I was going by what was said in the article. They said they acheived their "Regular Force" 2nd engineer ticket. Is that a cadet thing?



Marine Engineering  8 weeks duration

This specialized course is designed to teach the cadets the basic knowledge of machinery systems used on Canadian Forces Auxiliary Vessels and to enable the cadet to serve as a watch-keeper in the engine-room and to run these spaces in an orderly and efficient manner.


----------



## Stoker (11 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the info. Wow eight weeks to get their ticket, they must be working their tails off to get all those drawings done and stand a board.


----------



## Cronicbny (11 Sep 2008)

Perhaps they should spend some time with cathodic protection systems too...

Or wooden plugs...

 >


----------



## FSTO (12 Sep 2008)

Cronicbny said:
			
		

> Perhaps they should spend some time with cathodic protection systems too...
> 
> Or wooden plugs...
> 
> >



very cheeky >


----------



## Cronicbny (12 Sep 2008)

FSTO said:
			
		

> very cheeky >



I knew, of all people, you would find that quite cheeky indeed


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Sep 2008)

Wow. 8 weeks to qualify a Cadet for engine room duty. I've been trying to get my guys qualified DDC, so they can drive a truck, for two years, and they're Reservists : Maybe the Army is missing something...............or has too many empires


----------



## SeaKingTacco (22 Sep 2008)

> or has too many empires



Ding Ding Ding...give the man a prize!


----------



## whitehorse (23 Sep 2008)

Empires indeed.

I was at a meeting about 18 months ago wherein I was advised by CFFS(E) that a Naval Reserve MESO C ticket fresh off a 3 year posting as a CERA on a MCDV would require 18 months classroom instruction before being allowed to sail as the engineer on an ORCA.

Fortunately this piece of outright lunacy wasn't allowed to persist but one gets the idea that some people would rather feed their respective empires (and their careers) rather than see these things go to sea.

Makes you wonder how many reserves (permashads or part-timers) have achieved this qualification. If I know NAVRES I suspect they have probably been dragging their feet on the whole thing.


----------



## canadian_moose (23 Sep 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Wow. 8 weeks to qualify a Cadet for engine room duty. I've been trying to get my guys qualified DDC, so they can drive a truck, for two years, and they're Reservists : Maybe the Army is missing something...............or has too many empires



the Duty Driver Course  ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Sep 2008)

canadian_moose said:
			
		

> the Duty Driver Course  ;D



We don't even have the luxury of that one :


----------



## tumbling_dice (1 Oct 2008)

Just did the course this summer.  We were basically created to be "educated roundsmen" we qualify to fill the roundsmen position required when ORCA are taken into foreign port.


----------

